
Oxford and Cambridge university colleges hold £21bn in riches - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/may/28/oxford-and-cambridge-university-colleges-hold-21bn-in-riches
======
thelegendxp
As a reference/comparison, Harvard's endowment alone is $ 36 Billion (USD).
The large endowments other US schools: [https://www.usnews.com/education/best-
colleges/the-short-lis...](https://www.usnews.com/education/best-colleges/the-
short-list-college/articles/2017-09-28/10-universities-with-the-biggest-
endowments)

------
melling
Too bad an extra billion isn’t added to the yearly research budgets of the
wealthy universities.

